# WCG-TPU Team Captain's Christmas Giveaway! (2017 edition)



## Norton (Dec 24, 2017)

*Hey Team,*

*  I missed doing this last year, don't want to repeat that mistake .* The senior management at my company remembered me again at bonus time so I'm going to share some.

*What's the prize?*



Spoiler:  The prize (click me)









Update- @twilyth has added $50 to the prize amount 
*- A $100$150 Paypal gift!*


The drawing will be held tomorrow evening- *Christmas Day**
*note- may opt to move to *Boxing* day depending on response
*Requirements/terms to qualify for the prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
*- Be an active WCG-TPU cruncher OR folder
- Joined the TPU crunching or folding Team at least 30 days ago
- Post in this thread**
* You can post as little as "Want" *or*...
- you can share a tale of giving that shows the spirit of the holidays
- share your crunching/folding plans for the new year
- potluck... post anything you want (within forum guidelines ofc)


*Thank you for your contributions this year- you guys are AWESOME!!! *

*Have a Wonderful Holiday!!!*


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2017)

This is soooooooooooo awesome of you bro!!!!!!!!!

I'll jump in on this one as I could use it to update some ram in the new "XZero" cruncher! 

I'm at 100 threads of crunching now. Plan to at least keep in that area throughout the following year.


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 24, 2017)

Just freakin amazing Capt'n 

I want in, so I can use it to purchase another 16-thread Ryzen based cruncher. This would also allow me to retire one of my current systems and donate it back to the team.



stinger608 said:


> I'm at 100 threads of crunching now. Plan to at least keep in that area throughout the following year.


@stinger608 That's some serious crunching power bro


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2017)

T-Bob said:


> That's some serious crunching power bro



Trouble is, so many of them are older systems, so the crunching power isn't top tier anymore.


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2017)

@twilyth has added $50 to the prize 

Post updated!


----------



## XZero450 (Dec 24, 2017)

I managed to snag a 1950x at a discount and am working on accumulating all the parts to build a dedicated cruncher/folder out of it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm in  just need to get WCG back on the kids PC as I did a reformat thinking it would help the r9 390x issues. Will install and get running in a few 

To share a story, I gave the extra 8320 and the asus mobo (it may work lol) to a friend that's running a phenom 2 six core. He helped get the kids PC together as I can't handle building a pc alone lol (too much stress). 3rd pc just needs a psu and it should be golden so I figured tpu members helped me so I can easily help a friend in need out as well


----------



## Toothless (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm in too! Planning on getting my little am1 rig back in action since it got repurposed and adding a gpu can get it folding too. Just need a case and a PSU which I might be getting here soonish.

Someday I can get a 8700k and use those extra threads for WCG.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 24, 2017)

I am definitely in!! I am overworked and underpaid and could use the money to pay some bills!!
I am currently trying to find the time to get two boxes up and running. I have an optiplex I want to drop an i7 in but, i think I fried the memory...
I then have the A10 that I need to finish building, I need an SSD and a graphics card to finish it off, that is if I haven't killed the memory on that too! Static here is killing me!! I need a static bracelet!!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 24, 2017)

Count me in! if I qualify     just cause I never win anything.LOL!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 24, 2017)

Arjai said:


> I am definitely in!! I am overworked and underpaid and could use the money to pay some bills!!
> I am currently trying to find the time to get two boxes up and running. I have an optiplex I want to drop an i7 in but, i think I fried the memory...
> I then have the A10 that I need to finish building, I need an SSD and a graphics card to finish it off, that is if I haven't killed the memory on that too! Static here is killing me!! I need a static bracelet!!


I have a 120gb SSD by Chronos that seems to work.  I have 2 others that look like they're bricked but this one formatted ok.  I'd have to do a low-level format and test it to make sure it works but if it does, it's yours.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm not in but want to give congrats to those that are donating towards this awesome prize. Merry Christmas everyone and crunch away all!!


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 25, 2017)

I am in, but will be out of town for the week. i will leave my system ON, if there are no electrical problem it should work till i get back.
My inverter is acting up a little so only WCG.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2017)

Bump it up - there's still time for an active TPU cruncher or folder to get in on this 

Check the OP for details....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2017)

want

I plan to continue to crunch pretty much non-stop though out the next year, same as I've been doing since I started crunching


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 25, 2017)

8350 back up and crunching  would love to win as i spent all my $ on the kids presents and assembling their pc


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 25, 2017)

Very generous @Norton and @twilyth. 

Count me out but just wanted to say thanks for  all you do.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 25, 2017)

Good luck to all entered


----------



## Bow (Dec 26, 2017)

Outstanding guys!!!!!!
Please count me in.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2017)

We're going to draw the winner tomorrow afternoon to give folks a little more time to get in on the prize. 

Will do a last call post about an hour before the drawing


----------



## Zachary85 (Dec 26, 2017)

I was out of town for the weekend, almost missed this one.  Add me in.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2017)

LAST CALL!

We'll close this up in about 2 hours and announce the winner shortly afterwards... get in now if you want a shot


----------



## infrared (Dec 26, 2017)

Good luck everyone! I'll pass on this one after winning a gift card previously  Cheers Norton


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2017)

*And the winner is..... @BarbaricSoul *

*Congrats and PM incoming *


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome win @BarbaricSoul !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 27, 2017)

About damn time those Russians stopped messing with our contest results.

Thanks Norton, I hope everyone had a great Christmas, or whatever holiday you may celebrate.


----------



## Bow (Dec 27, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## T-Bob (Dec 27, 2017)

Congrats brother


----------

